# Carb jet needed for 6,000 foot altitude with 824 Power Max?



## jmpage2 (Feb 27, 2021)

There's a note in the manual of my new Power Max 824 indicating I should contact my local dealer for a high altitude kit if the snow blower is going to be operated above 5,000 feet.

My home is at about 6,050 feet.

Home Depot is my "dealer" and doesn't know anything and when I call the Toro customer service phone number it just tells me to use the website, which hasn't yielded this information.

Can anyone tell me if I just need a new carb jet for operation at this altitude or if there is some other thing needed and what parts I should order?

Thanks


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

What's your 5-digit Toro model number?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i see 30 dealers in CO 5 around denver


----------



## jmpage2 (Feb 27, 2021)

db130 said:


> What's your 5-digit Toro model number?


37798



captchas said:


> i see 30 dealers in CO 5 around denver


Fair enough.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I’m running original equipment carb on my Ariens at 6700’ elevation with no problem.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

At 7500 ft I've only replaced a couple tecumseh jets for richness, none on newish machines [presumably because they're leaner from the factory].
Unless I can hear it's running rich, I don't worry about it.


----------



## jmpage2 (Feb 27, 2021)

cpchriste said:


> At 7500 ft I've only replaced a couple tecumseh jets for richness, none on newish machines [presumably because they're leaner from the factory].
> Unless I can hear it's running rich, I don't worry about it.


Okay, thanks for the first hand account.

I called a few local dealers and they don't know what Toro is talking about. Most of those dealers though are more at 5,000 feet whereas I am at 6,000 feet.

Probably dealers that are further up the mountains might know but after the dealer experience I just had making calls to a few nearby ones I think I'll hold off for now.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

jmpage2 said:


> 37798
> 
> Fair enough.


==========================================================================
DONT GIVE UP calling until you find a dealer that has the kit!!!!!!

Your nearest Toro dealer should have the high altitude kit for your engine in stock.

The part number for your new beautiful red snow mule is as follows:

High Altitude Kit 133-9937

The cost is $9.07 according to the parts list

You could ask them about sending the kit by overnight mail, but I am not sure they do that though.

Be sure to use some Sea Foam or Stabil in your gasoline as I imagine your going to be very busy clearing snow up yonder.

If you do not have any luck finding a dealer after 5 tries I would just order the kit from TORO directly. Your engine will thank you and the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER will not know what hit it. I am glad all you use up there is volcanic pumice for your roads.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I see @leonz beat me to the punch here, but you can't go wrong with ordering from Toro directly:






Find Genuine Toro Parts







www.torodealer.com





As they only charge $3.95 for shipping, you're looking at $13 including shipping.


----------



## jmpage2 (Feb 27, 2021)

leonz said:


> ==========================================================================
> DONT GIVE UP calling until you find a dealer that has the kit!!!!!!
> 
> Your nearest Toro dealer should have the high altitude kit for your engine in stock.
> ...


Thanks for the information!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

TORO GOOD; home despot bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

